# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Perú exportó más de 1,329 TM de harina de plumas en el 2008 para alimento de aves y truchas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Principales destinos son Ecuador, Chile y Vietnam.*    _Planta de procesamiento de plumas_   *Lima, mar. 27 (ANDINA).-* Perú exportó 1,329 toneladas métricas (TM) de harina de plumas durante el 2008 a los mercados de Ecuador, Chile y Vietnam como alimento de aves y truchas, registrándose ingresos superiores a 425,280 dólares, informó hoy el director ejecutivo del Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (Fincyt), Alejandro Afuso.  
Esta harina de pluma es obtenida a través del aprovechamiento de las partes no utilizables de animales, conocida a nivel mundial como rendering, un proceso donde se somete a condiciones de temperatura, tiempo, presión y tamaño a restos de la faena con el objeto de fabricar harina de origen animal. 
Comentó que debido a que esta actividad empresarial tiene buenas perspectivas de crecimiento en el país, el Fincyt ha decidido apoyarlo con el proyecto Mejora de la calidad de la harina de plumas mediante el procesamiento con enzimas queratinazas y su evaluación en la alimentación de aves y truchas. 
Este proyecto busca cambiar el sistema de procesamiento de las plumas para obtener una harina de plumas estándar y de buena calidad, refirió.
Al respecto, el coordinador del proyecto, Carlos Gómez, indicó que el precio de la harina de plumas por tonelada métrica varía según la calidad del producto, ubicándose entre los 315 y 320 dólares. 
La cantidad de pluma disponible para fabricación de harina en Lima asciende a 1,603 TM mensuales, tanto en plumas obtenidas en camal como en mercados, dijo. 
Sostuvo que actualmente la disponibilidad de plumas en Perú es alta porque el consumo per cápita de pollo alcanza los 30 kilos. 
Entre las empresas que participan actualmente en este negocio están Coinsa (40 TM de plumas a diario), Alternativas Proteicas del Pacífico (35 TM), Negocios Agroindustriales Los Ferroles (20 TM) y Agroindustrias Intiquilla (20 TM). 
Además existen empresas más grandes que cuentan con su propio sistema de rendering, como avícola San Fernando, Redondos y Avinka, entre otros.  *Foto: ANDINA/ Difusión*Temas similares: Proveedores de aves de corral para crianza en el peru Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar harina de subproductos de aves y porcinos de EEUU Precio de aceite cayó 25% y harina en 31% desde abril del 2008, afirma SNI

----------


## JUNIN

Buenos días, Estimado 
Radico en el departamento de Junín y me dedico a la crianza de pollos. Actualmente también recolecto *PLUMA DE POLLO* en toneladas, y deseo *VENDER* si alguien esta interesado favor de comunicarse al teléfono lineas abajo y/o por correo. 
Favor de recomendar y donde puedo vender, Gracias.  
Saludos,  *Roger Anchiraico Bernaola* *RPC: 01-993591519*  *Email: ranchiraico@yahoo.es*

----------


## Alberto Arata

Hola:
La harina de pluma en Peru vienen usandose en la misma dieta de los alimentos balanceados para animales como tambien lo es la harina de hueso pero aca se autoconsume por bioseguridad cada empresa tienes sus formas de proceso para el reingreso.

----------


## huamani19

Trabajé por más de dos años en una empresa dedicada a la fabricación de éste insumo,
y ésta siempre, hasta ahora, está en busca de mejoras y de la calidad, implementó una serie
de innovaciones en materias primas, procesos, recursos humanos, infraestructura.
Qué recomendaciones se tienen que tener en cuenta para que el secado sea al ambiente
(intemperie) en alternativa al secado por el mismo 'digestor' o 'cooker' o por 'secador',
con el objetivo de minimizar costos en la generación de vapor. fhuamani@cipsa.com.pe

----------


## huamani19

Buen día, Roger. 
A la espera de que aún requieres la información requerida:
puedes comunicarte al fono (01)7196724 (oficinas de North Pacific) saludos Fernando

----------


## huamani19

Buen día a todos,
Cuál es el comportamiento del TVN generado por descomposición Vs. el tiempo de estadía de las plumas húmedas (70% de humedad en promedio como materia prima) a Temperatura 27°C de una harina de pluma?????
Hay una estadistica al respecto??? 
saludos y gracias por este común interés. 
Fernando

----------

